# Storage for shavings?



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

Maybe this sounds dumb, but I'd like to keep some of the shavings from my planing efforts. If I were to gift someone a wall clock or cutting board at Christmas for example, I'd like to put shavings in the package. I'd like to have a few containers to keep different types/colors of shavings.

The best I can come up with are the stackable storage bins like the one pictured below. I figured I can't be the only one who wants to do this, so who out there keeps their shavings and what are you using?


----------



## JohnTC (Mar 1, 2018)

I'd store them in a trash bag to save money.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

how safe do you want to be?


under the right conditions, heaps of sawdust/shaving can generate heat and spontaneously combust.
an all metal can with lid - standard "garbage can" or similar - is the best insurance against a warm smolder turning to flames.
does not meld, restricts oxygen.....


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Probably the simplist solution would be to get some cardboard boxes which were all the same size. You could tamp the shaving down to get more fill and then the boxes would be easily stacked and reusable. If you made very many shavings it might be a good investment to get a baler. Pet stores would buy the shavings for bedding. Maybe you could find a trash compactor and repurpose it as a baler.


----------



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

JohnTC said:


> I'd store them in a trash bag to save money.


This is pretty much what I've been doing - using Walmart bags. Right now, shavings are just kindling for the fire (and they make great kindling).


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Is there a spontaneous combustion issue?*

I don't know if there is or not, but I would look into it. Compressing them may increase the issue or not? Any organic compound, if wet may want to decompose which will generate some heat. Just a heads up ...... :vs_cool:


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

woodnthings said:


> I don't know if there is or not, but I would look into it. Compressing them may increase the issue or not? Any organic compound, if wet may want to decompose which will generate some heat. Just a heads up ...... :vs_cool:



My first thought also...


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

I keep mine in a trash can. The sawdust and shavings are dry.
Dad always said the only dumb question is the one not asked.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> I don't know if there is or not, but I would look into it. Compressing them may increase the issue or not? Any organic compound, if wet may want to decompose which will generate some heat. Just a heads up ...... :vs_cool:



The "if wet" is they key. Keep them dry and no problem.


George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> I don't know if there is or not, but I would look into it. Compressing them may increase the issue or not? Any organic compound, if wet may want to decompose which will generate some heat. Just a heads up ...... :vs_cool:


You see baled wood shavings in stores often. I think if there was spontaneous combustion the local fire codes wouldn't allow it. There was even a time when people used to use wood shavings as insulation in homes. Granted it wouldn't take much to get them started but I don't believe there is a spontaneous issue.


----------



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

Steve Neul said:


> Granted it wouldn't take much to get them started but I don't believe there is a spontaneous issue.


You've never seen me plane. I'm fast, all that friction could start a fire. :vs_cool:


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Don't dismiss spontaneous combustion, it does happen, just make sure the shavings are dry when stored.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

I do know that hay put up in a barn to green can catch on fire. I know most people have seen rolls of hay in a field with steam coming out the top.


----------



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks for all the suggestions, everyone.

I've decided to keep it old school and use *burlap gunny sacks*. Went to the local feed mill (yeah, we still have one of those) this morning and they were happy to get rid of some. The burlap is breathable, so mold shouldn't become an issue. Plus, I definitely like an organic solution rather than using plastic or even metal. And you can't beat the price.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I used to donate my shavings and saw dust to the local art center. 
Potters love that stuff for low temp firings in Raku pottery. If you sweep it off the floor, thats even better. Any old nails or small metal or small foreign matter makes the color flashes on the pottery. The potters will love you. Most wouldn't mind picking it up from you and save u the trip.


----------

